# Sticky  Food recall thread.



## alleyyooper

King Arthur Multia Porpoise flour, can contain Ecoli.

Dry Dates, Shivam, possiable health risk Not saying what.

Frito lay Lightly salted babacue for. undeclared milk.

Ruiz foods Breakfast burritos Customers found small rocks inside.



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Ragu sauce recall. Chunky Style Tomato Garlic and Onion (45 and 66 oz.) and Old World Style Meat (66 oz.)
Bits of Plastic found in it.

Pillsbury Bread flour recalled, can contain E coili.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Canada Recalling chocolate rasberry dessert.
Is for France Délices brand Choco-Raspberry Crunchy dessert.


Organic grilled red peppers recall.
The recalled organic *Woodstock frozen peppers* have a UPC number of 4256301714 and are marked with a lot code of 60B, according to the recall notice from UNFI, the company that markets the Woodstock brand.

 Al


----------



## Oregon1986

I t really bothers me how many food recalls there have been in past few years. It is a lot of food wasted that could of fed many. We need better food standards or something


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The standards are NOT the problem.


----------



## alleyyooper

Well it is the companies just don't care enough to do propper processing. 

Like how does small stones get in a burrito?
How does small pices of plastic get in stuff. 
I can see E Coli in the food because of it not being washed right. 
I also do not see how you could miss not labeling a product that has milk in it or peanuts?

Glad that people think I eat yuky coyote meat and not so much the crap in stores.



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Recalls of golly green gaint frozen green several varritys are beening recalled.
Best to go to the goverment recall site to see for sure which are being recalled.

Other recalls.
071-2019 San Giuseppe Salami Co. by Giacomo Recalls Ready-To-Eat, Frozen Andouille Sausage Products due to Possible Foreign Matter Contamination.

070-2019 C&S Wholesale Grocers Recalls Meat and Poultry Products due to Possible Temperature Abuse During Transport at Two Stores in New York


 Al


----------



## GTX63

I was at a Sunday Church dinner one afternoon many years ago as a poor young single man. Picnic tables loaded with potato salads, macaroni, hams, cheeses, etc.
The event started at noon and ended about 3. The women began to remove the food from the tables and take it to the nearby dumpster.
"Why are they throwing all the food away?" I asked
"Oh honey," replied one of the ladies, "if anything sits out for an afternoon, it ain't no good."
I at the time was living on weeks old pizza and left overs with labels for identification.
Retelling that story to my wife years later and she told me "You only have to get sick from bad food once to know better."


----------



## alleyyooper

Bimbo Bakeries USA little bites chocolate chip cookies recall. Plastic pieces may be in them.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Dole recalls 6 oz bags and 10oz clam shell containers of Baby Spinich 10 states after a random sample tested positive for salmonella.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Rosemount Sales and Marketing launched a recall of Rosemount brand cooked diced chicken meat due to possible _Listeria monocytogenes_contamination. Findings by the CFIA during an investigation into a foodborne illness outbreak triggered the recall.

*Rosemount Cooked diced chicken meat 13 mm – ½” (#16305); 4.54 kg; UPC 2 06 20263 12454 7; PACKDATE: 01/21/19.*
The items were sold to customers in British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Ontario, Quebec, and Nova Scotia and may have been distributed to other provinces and territories.



A second recall involves Heinz brand Turkey Stew baby food. Kraft Heinz Canada launched the recall of baby food due to the presence of insects. The company was made aware of the problem via a consumer complaint. CFIA is investigating the matter. The affected products include Turkey Stew 8+ Months Baby Food; 213 mL with code 2021JN04 and UPC of 0 572200 6.












 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

*On September 16, 2019, General Mills announced a voluntary recall of five-pound bags of its Gold Medal Unbleached All Purpose Flour with a better if used by date of September 6, 2020. Consumers are reminded that flour is not a ‘ready to eat’ ingredient.*


*The recall is being issued for the potential presence of E. coli O26 which was discovered during sampling of the five-pound bag product. This recall is being issued out of an abundance of care as General Mills has not received any direct consumer reports of confirmed illnesses related to this product. on *


 Al


----------



## Evons hubby

Any elk taken in Oregon this season should be tested. Immediately freeze the back strap and send to me for testing. I will report back as soon as testing is complete. If you don't hear back shortly it's because I'm dead, don't eat the rest of your elk!


----------

